# Jamais + inversion sujet-verbe



## Anna-chonger

salut à tous,
je voudrais être sûre si "jamais" est à la tête de la phrase, peut-on inverser le sujet et le verbe ?
_Jamais n'aurais-je pensé ... _

Merci de votre attention !


----------



## Xence

Dans des phrases de type interrogatif et même exclamatif, cette tournure est tout à fait correcte:


> Quoi! jamais n'aurais-je une place
> Dans le tombeau de mes aïeux !
> 
> Source



Ce qui n'empêche pas de la rencontrer, quoique rarement à mon avis, dans des phrases de type déclaratif.


----------



## CapnPrep

En principe on peut trouver l'inversion pronominale après n'importe quelle expression adverbiale en tête de phrase. Mais en dehors des cas cités ici, l'inversion n'est pas normale. Dans l'exemple _jamais n'aurais-je pensé_, on appréciera peut-être l'évocation subtile de la langue classique… ou bien on dira tout simplement qu'il s'agit d'un anglicisme.

Voir par ex. cette discussion de l'inversion après _non seulement._


----------



## Chimel

CapnPrep said:


> En principe on peut trouver l'inversion pronominale après n'importe quelle expression adverbiale en tête de phrase. Mais en dehors des cas cités ici, l'inversion n'est pas normale.


Je trouve pour ma part que cette inversion est tout de même plus courante avec "jamais" (qui ne figure pourtant pas dans la liste de Grevisse) qu'avec certains adverbes qu'il mentionne, comme "difficilement" ("Difficilement avons-nous réussi à le convaincre"?? Qui dit cela?)

En revanche, "jamais n'aurais-je pensé..." est une mise en évidence qui peut tout à fait se justifier dans un style qui use volontiers de certains effets oratoires, comme un discours, une plaidoirie, une dissertation (c'est plus artificiel à l'oral).


----------



## CapnPrep

[…] Selon la 13e (et la 14e) édition du _Bon usage_ de Grevisse, les adverbes en _-ment_ sont relégués à la 4e catégorie, où on trouvera sans doute aussi l'adverbe _jamais_.


> Après d'autres adverbes ou mots-phnrases, l'inversion est moins fréquente ; elle paraît même, dans plus d'un cas, assez artificielle.


----------



## hamlet

Bonjour,

Peut-on faire l'inversion du sujet après _jamais_ (_Jamais n'eut-il imaginé devoir faire cela_)? Ou est-ce un cas comme _non seulement_?


----------



## JClaudeK

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'inversion après "jamais".

Voici une  liste d' expressions qui peuvent entraîner l'inversion:


> 1º Placés en tête de proposition, certains *adverbes* ou certaines *locutions* *adverbiales * ... entraînent  - dans la langue soutenue -  une *inversion  du  sujet*  :
> *ainsi - à peine - à plus forte raison - au mieux - au moins, à tout le moins, du moins, tout au/du moins - au plus, tout au plus - aussi - aussi bien - de même - difficilement - encore - en vain - mieux - peut-être - quand bien même - rarement - sans doute - sitôt, tout juste *
> http://www.diplotaxis.com/index.php/diplotaxis/57-inversions.html


----------



## Logospreference-1

Sans vouloir du tout trancher, je trouve toujours ces deux cas avec aperçu sur Google Livres par les seules clés de recherche _jamais n'eut-il_ et _jamais n'eut-elle_. Je n'ai pas fini , je vous reviens.

Attention, car l'un de ces résultats commence par *aussi* et l'autre par *peut-être*, adverbes cités dans la liste de ceux qui, placés en début de phrase, peuvent entraîner une inversion verbe sujet (message de JClaudeK qui précède). On voit bien que sans _aussi_ ou _peut-être _l'inversion ne fonctionne plus.

Le Cœur de Stendhal, volume 1, Henri Martineau, Albin Michel, 1952, page 260 :


> Aussi jamais n'eut-il à rompre avec cette vie de jouisseur raffiné qui seule valait pour lui d'être vécue.



Le Roman de l'Écoufle, André Mary, Boivin & Cie, 1925, page 56 et Gallimard, 1947, page 184 :


> Peut-être jamais n'eut-elle pareille aubaine !


----------



## Roméo31

De nombreux  adverbes ou locutions adverbiales entraînent l’inversion du sujet et du verbe lorsqu’ils sont placés en tête de phrase. Mais, comme JClaudeK, il ne m'a jamais été donné de voir ou d'entendre cette inversion après l'auxiliaire de négation_ jamais. _Mes recherches  de ce jour aboutissent au même résultat.

Et souvenons-nous qu'_une hirondelle ne fait pas le printemps_...


----------



## hamlet

On dit bien _toujours est-il_, et de _toujours_ à _jamais_ il n'y a qu'un pas...


Que diriez-vous de _Jamais encore n'avait-il entendu pareil bobard_?


----------



## Roméo31

Jamais je ne dirais cela.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Roméo31 said:


> [...] Et souvenons-nous qu'_une hirondelle ne fait pas le printemps_...


Même quand l'hirondelle s'appelle Jean Guéhenno, de qui j'avais eu droit naguère à au moins une dictée ? Je m'en souviens, je notais les noms. Sérieusement, je trouve deux passages avec aperçu dans lesquels Jean Guéhenno pratique une inversion verbe sujet après _jamais_, très voisine de celle que nous propose Hamlet :

La Mort des autres, Grasset, 1968 ; les numéros de pages ne sont pas affichés, mais je dis tant mieux, car ainsi j'ai tout lu : combien de choses nous  écrit-il qu'il me fallut apprendre et comprendre seul ?


> Jamais autant d'hommes n'avaient-ils été aussi attentifs tous ensemble à se conserver et jamais cependant autant d'hommes ensemble ne moururent.





> Jamais n'aurait-elle tué autant d'hommes, mais jamais non plus promu autant d'hommes d'un seul coup.



D'autres résultats :

L'Œuf du serpent, Roxane Athanassoff, Société des Écrivains, 2013, page 62 :


> Jamais n'avait-elle reconsidéré ses choix ou ses parcours...



Le Choc de l'indifférence, Anne Capel, Mon Petit Éditeur, 2010, page 31 :


> Jamais n'avait-elle pour sa part évoqué la possibilité d'une vie commune, non par manque d'envie mais par appréhension ou peut-être prémonition d'un refus.



Recueils de jurisprudence du Québec, Volume I, 2002, page 438 :


> Jamais n'avait-elle été impliquée dans la gestion d'un compte d'une telle envergure.



Bulletin, Volumes XV à XVIII, Bibliothèque nationale du Québec., 1981, page 8 :


> Au terme d'une longue réflexion, jamais n'aurait-il agressé l'intelligence de son lecteur en lui proposant autre chose que _« sa part de vérité_ [sic], et encore avec quelle délicatesse, et combien de pudeur.



Amélie, ou Voyage à Aix-les-Bains, Tome I, de Fortis, 1829, page 40 :


> Brennus doncques s'étant jeté en grande compagnie de colonnels et soudards au voisinage d'iceux, et faisant piteuse ruine et saccage de peuples et citez, revindrent un jour par devers lui espies et éclaireurs, lesquels étant entrés ez terres des Xylocéphales et ayant demandé à boire pour le grand chaud, leur avait été offerte une liqueur tant douce et avenante au gosier, que jamais n'auraient-ils cessé de humer, sinon pour recommencer.


----------



## Roméo31

Il n'empêche que je maintiens que "*je* n'écrirais jamais cela" : J_amais encore *n'avait-il* entendu pareil bobard._
C'est trop peu naturel !


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens de découvrir ce fil.    J'ajoute un lien vers *cet article* qui corrige la phrase bancale : _De fait, jamais depuis 25 ans *l’Hexagone n’aura-t-elle  vécu* pareille vague d’immigration vers Israël qu’en 2014,  _et semble confirmer ce que JClaudeK a écrit.

On peut y lire entre autres :  





> Suivant ce que je peux voir dans le _Petit Robert_, le _Grand Robert_ et le _Trésor_, on ne fait généralement pas l'inversion du sujet après _jamais_.


  C'est suivi de plusieurs exemples, sans inversion.

Par contre dans l'exemple de hamlet, c'est  _Jamais *encore*_.  Or, _encore_ est bien dans la liste que JClaudeK a citée.
Alors, je péesume que ce ne serait pas erronné.

Cela dit, je ne l'écrirais pas non plus parce que je préfère en général « faire simple » plutôt que « lourd et peu naturel ».

Je trouverais inutile d'ajouter « _.-il_ » après avait dans cette phrase (l'un des exemples de l'article) :
_Jamais encore Jean n'avait embrassé Henriette_. (Zola, dans le _Trésor_.)

Je ne changerais pas non plus _elle n'avait_ en _n'avait-elle_ dans celle-ci (_Je ne savais pas - LaBelle et la Bête) _ :
_Jamais encore elle n'avait eu ce regard-là. _


----------



## Logospreference-1

Prenez la première citation de Jean Guéhenno dans mon message 12 : _Jamais autant d'hommes n'avaient-ils été aussi attentifs tous ensemble à se conserver et jamais cependant autant d'hommes ensemble ne moururent. _Il aurait très bien pu pratiquer l'inversion après le deuxième_ jamais_, ceci avec un résultat parfaitement naturel : _et jamais cependant ne moururent ensemble autant d'hommes. J_'aurais écrit cela sans aucune hésitation.

Dans la phrase de Martineau dans mon message 8,_ Aussi jamais n'eut-il à rompre avec cette vie de jouisseur raffiné qui seule valait pour lui d'être vécue,_ contrairement à ce que j'avais vu on aurait pu très bien remplacer _aussi_ par _mais_ ou _toutefois_ sans nuire aucunement à l'inversion. Je ne prétends pas non plus que Martineau l'aurait lui-même fait.

Les recherches que j'ai pu faire sont extrêmement partielles car je n'ai utilisé que très peu de clés de recherche ; cela prend beaucoup de temps et d'attention car il faut bien décortiquer chaque résultat. Mais ne vous trompez pas, je m'attends à ce qu'il existe pléthore d'autres cas. La question que je me pose ne porte pas tant sur la grammaticalité d'une telle inversion verbe sujet après _jamais_ que sur son intérêt poétique ou littéraire. Si l'on admet l'inversion, elle semblerait dans tous les cas seulement facultative, le tout étant de savoir si l'expression française y est gagnante ou non.


----------



## SergueiL

Logospreference-1 said:


> [...] , le tout étant de savoir si l'expression française y est gagnante ou non.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord, c'est _in fine_ la question à se poser.
Il faut bien sûr aussi s'interroger sur la grammaticalité, la clarté d'un mot, d'un néologisme, d'une tournure, mais la finalité doit demeurer l'enrichissement et le nuancement de la langue.

J'ajoute qu'en qualifiant une tournure de "peu ou pas naturelle", nous commettons un abus de langage : la nature n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la langue, il s'agit ici d'usage, de règles, de conventions, d'idéologie, d'histoire, bref, de culture.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour Sergueil,

* A moins que je ne vous comprenne pas, le fait qu'une tournure ou une construction syntaxique enrichisse ou/et nuance la langue (qui en juge ?) ne doit pas prévaloir sur le fait qu'elle violerait une règle de grammaire bien établie.

* J'évite d'utiliser "naturel" en pareil cas  car son sens est trop vague et j'ai toujours pensé que l'on recourrait à ce type de qualificatif subjectif  ("cette formulation n''est pas naturelle", etc.) quand on manque d'u argument précis et convaincant. Je me suis laissé contaminé par l'emploi fréquent de ce mot sur ce forum...

Cela dit, il faut savoir tout de même que de très grands spécialistes de la langue française emploient ce vocable dans ce type de contextes.

Grevisse et Goosse (entre autres) :


> Il en est de même dans cet ex. (*d’une langue peu naturelle* et d’une ponctuation peu satisfaisante) : L’article me stupéfie par les moyens employés pour y pouvoir librement vilipender - et sur quel ton qui a choqué nombre de non-guillaumiens - mes travaux, commencés il y a bientôt un demi-siècle (G. Guillaume, dans le Fr. mod., janv. 1960, p. 43


----------



## Nicomon

SergueiL said:


> [..]J'ajoute qu'en qualifiant une tournure de "peu ou pas naturelle", nous commettons un abus de langage [...].


  Quant à moi, je le dis dans le sens de « non spontané / artificiel ».  C'est à dire qui ne me viendrait pas... naturellement. 

Abus de langage?  Peut-être, mais je n'en suis vraiment pas convaincue.  On parle bien de « l'ordre naturel des mots », non ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je reviens sur la phrase de Martineau citée dans mon message #8 : _Aussi jamais n'eut-il à rompre avec cette vie de jouisseur raffiné qui seule valait pour lui d'être vécue_, en remarquant ce privilège de _jamais_, en regard des autres négations, de pouvoir changer de place. Martineau aurait pu écrire _Aussi n'eut-il jamais à rompre avec cette vie de jouisseur raffiné etc._ Cette faculté de _jamais_ ne lui vient pas de l'inversion verbe sujet, puisqu'on aurait pu écrire encore, sans inversion : _ (aussi) il n'eut jamais à rompre avec cette vie de jouisseur raffiné etc., _aussi bien que : _(aussi) jamais il n'eut à rompre avec cette vie de jouisseur raffiné etc. Jamais_ a donc cette faculté soit d'être déplacé en début de proposition, soit de rester à la place qu'aurait occupé n'importe quelle autre négation. Je pense que c'est la même faculté propre à _jamais_ qui permet l'inversion verbe sujet quand il est placé en début de proposition. Ceci ne veut pas dire que l'inversion soit toujours heureuse. Je ne remplacerais pas _jamais il ne voulut céder_ par _jamais ne voulut-il céder_, j'aurais le sentiment d'affaiblir cette parole.


----------



## SergueiL

Roméo31 said:


> * A moins que je ne vous comprenne pas, le fait qu'une tournure ou une construction syntaxique enrichisse ou/et nuance la langue (qui en juge ?) ne doit pas prévaloir sur le fait qu'elle violerait une règle de grammaire bien établie.


L'occasion est trop belle de parodier le père Dumas en répondant qu'on peut violer la langue à condition de lui faire un enfant. Désolé, c'était trop tentant.
La langue est heureusement régie par des _règles_ et non des _lois_, la différence majeure entre ces deux concepts étant que les premières sont _adoptées_ alors que les secondes sont _imposées_. C'est du moins ainsi que je les distingue. Je comprends donc les règles de la grammaire, de l'orthographe, de la syntaxe, etc. comme des _guides_ et non des _modèles_, autre nuance.

Pour en revenir au thème de ce fil de discussion, je ne condamnerais pas l'inversion du sujet dans les propositions introduites par jamais, je me bornerais à recommander la prudence et j'en jugerais au coup par coup.

Je rajoute que Logospreference-1 s'est donné du mal pour dénicher des exemples qui légitimeraient l'inversion. Et je trouve que certains passages donnent vraiment à réfléchir, il y aurait matière à nuancer la règle (si elle existe) qui n'autorise pas l'inversion après jamais.



Nicomon said:


> Quant à moi, je le dis dans le sens de « non spontané / artificiel ».  C'est à dire qui ne me viendrait pas... naturellement.


Cela reste une connaissance _a posteriori_ qu'on essaie de faire passer pour une connaissance _a priori_, la "nature de la langue" n'existe pas en soi. Roméo a très bien verbalisé les motivations qui sous-tendent (souvent) l'usage de l'argument "ce n'est pas naturel". Ce n'est pas un jugement, j'ai moi-même usé de cet argument avant de m'interroger sur sa légitimité.

Quand vous parlez de l'ordre naturel des mots, faites-vous allusion à la syntaxe ?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour ou bonsoir à tous !

Sergueil a écrit :


> L'occasion est trop belle de parodier le père Dumas en répondant qu'on peut violer la langue à condition de lui faire un enfant. Désolé, c'était trop tentant.



Encore faut-il que l'enfant soit beau ! Car le père Dumas a écrit :



> _« Il est permis de violer l'histoire à condition de lui faire de *beaux* enfants. »_



Or, le type de phrases en question n'éveille nullement mon sens esthétique !

Cela étant, comme l'a très récemment rappelé quelqu'un ici :_ Les goûts et les couleurs..._


----------



## Nicomon

@ Sergueil.  Je faisais allusion à ceci.  Alors oui... je parle de syntaxe.


> Terme de grammaire. Ordre naturel des mots, celui dans lequel ils sont rangés conformément à la suite et à la dépendance de nos idées, par opposition à inversion. *Source* : Que signifie « naturel/elle ? »


  Pour ma part, j'oppose vraiment (dans ce contexte) « naturel » à « ampoulé / affecté / artificiel ».
À tort ou à raison?  Pour être bien honnête, je ne m'étais pas posé la question et ça m'est un peu égal.
Alors, il se peut fort bien que je m'échappe et que je dise encore : _... cette façon de parler n'est pas naturelle.  Chassez le naturel et..._

Ce qui suit n'est pas de moi : 





> Le langage est artificiel ou naturel. Le principe de M. de Bonald s'applique au premier, mais non au second. L'homme pense les expressions artificiel_les_ avant de s'en servir; il ne pense pas les expressions naturelles : il ignore même qu'il parle lorsqu'il eu fait usage.


----------

